# Official release announcement of Hollywood Brass by EastWest



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 9, 2011)

Hollywood, CA (June 8, 2011) – EASTWEST follows their multiple award-winning Hollywood Strings Virtual Instrument with Hollywood Brass, a massive 150GB instrument that features unprecedented sound quality and the brand new PLAY 3 software engine for the very latest in performance and control.

The second installment in the Hollywood series, Hollywood Brass is an epic achievement, once again combining the talents of Shawn Murphy, Doug Rogers, Nick Phoenix and Thomas Bergersen. Recorded in place at EastWest Studio 1, widely regarded as the "best brass recording room in the entire world" with 5 user-contollable mic positions, Hollywood Brass is designed to work seamlessly with Hollywood Strings (and the upcoming Woodwinds and Percussion) for the ultimate in virtual Hollywood scoring.

Hollywood Brass key features:

• Produced by Doug Rogers, Nick Phoenix, and Thomas Bergersen
• Sound engineered by Shawn Murphy (Academy Award, C.A.S. (Cinema Audio Society), BAFTA, and EMMY award-winning sound engineer)
• Extensive multiple-dynamic "true legato" solo and ensemble brass, with multiple sized sections and mutes
• 5 user-mixable mic positions, extensive articulations, and no shortcuts!
• Includes new PLAY 3 64-bit/32-bit software on both MAC and PC
• Powerful scripting for ease of use, more user control and detail than any other collection.
• Recorded in the world famous EASTWEST Studio 1, the home of major Hollywood soundtracks and television themes.

Hollywood Brass is approximately 150 gigabytes of pure Hollywood magic and includes Solo Trumpet, 2 Trumpets, 3 Trumpets, Solo French Horn, 2 French Horns, 6 French Horns, Solo Trombone, 2 Tenor + 1 Bass Trombone, Solo Tuba, Solo Cimbasso, and a low brass section consisting of 2 Tenor Bones, 1 Bass Trombone, 1 Tuba and 1 Cimbasso. A world-class group of brass artists was gathered for a sampling marathon that lasted for 21 straight 11-hour days followed by a year of post-production.

An exhaustive list of articulations and techniques make Hollywood Brass the most expressive and realistic orchestral brass library on the market:

• True legato intervals at 3 dynamics that are smooth and realistic in all situations
• Polyphonic legato
• True connected legato repetitions at 3 dynamics
• Sustained legato samples from pp all the way to fff. And when we say pp and fff, we really mean it!
• True double tonguing for all instruments and sections
• Expressive sustains
• Mute sustains and staccatos
• 8 way staccato round robin at 4 dynamics
• 4 way round robin marcato short at 3 dynamics
• 4 way round robin marcato long at 3 dynamics
• Multi dynamic playable runs patches that will inject real life into your brass compositions
• Trills at 3 dynamics
• Multi speed and multi dynamic repetition performances that work flawlessly with PLAY's superior time engine
• Multi speed time synced crescendos
• Multi dynamic portato that will breath life into softer compositions
• Flutter tongue
• Sforzando
• Slide trombone legato
• Falls
• Various effects and clusters and more

Hollywood Brass also includes new brass reverb impulses taken from the smash hit convolution reverb Quantum Leap SPACES.

EASTWEST/QUANTUM LEAP Hollywood Brass Diamond Edition will be available on July 10 for an introductory price of $795 (List price $995) and Hollywood Brass Gold Edition will be available for an introductory price of $495 (List price $595) .

For complete product and ordering information, visit

World Except Europe
http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Brass

Europe
http://www.soundsonline-europe.com/Hollywood-Brass

Demos and videos will be available shortly.

Articulation list can be found here.
http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/img/ ... ations.gif


----------



## rgames (Jun 9, 2011)

This really looks like a great library. Looking forward to the demos. For me, it all comes down to the new version of PLAY.

One comment - would be *great* if EW could use some type of compression on the files (maybe they already are...). That would reduce the streaming load and (if the size can come in under 120 GB or so) allow us to install it on a couple of 64 GB SSD's (which are getting cheaper and cheaper).

Good luck!

rgames


----------



## dannthr (Jun 9, 2011)

Exciting stuff, that articulation list looks lovely!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 9, 2011)

A good read, Jay!


----------



## dcardillo (Jun 9, 2011)

[quote="EastWest Lurker 

" widely regarded as the 'best brass recording room in the entire world' " 


I like superlatives just as much as the next guy, but I'm curious about the source of this quote and the evidence there is to support it.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks great, but heck.... I don't regret paying 1,500 for HS, but the brass one is 795??? Fak.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 9, 2011)

germancomponist @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> A good read, Jay!



Thanks, but I didn't write this, only posted it.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 9, 2011)

Words like "gold" and prices like "$495" are very appealing to me. So are footprints of 20 gig.

Hey , Play 3 is mpphhhhhhhhhhchokechokemmmmmmmphhh. Oops. Can't say :wink:


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 9, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> ... mpphhhhhhhhhhchokechokemmmmmmmphhh ...



I'm searching this term for hours in various English-German dictionaries now , but can't find a satisfying translation .
This must be some kind of Colloquial style . 

Maybe a New York slang for ... "_amazing-fastloading-no extra sample footprint on Mac_" ... I hope ...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 9, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> NYC Composer @ Thu Jun 09 said:
> 
> 
> > ... mpphhhhhhhhhhchokechokemmmmmmmphhh ...
> ...




Manhattan slang for "can'ttalkaboutitduetobetatestNDA"


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 9, 2011)

Ahh .... this crazy Manhattan slang ... 


Well , test it _-) ... test it like you never tested anything else before ... don't have any mercy with it ... 



Anyway , I'm looking forward to PLAY3 and to HB ...


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 9, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu Jun 09 said:
> 
> 
> > A good read, Jay!
> ...



I know, Jay, but it *is* a good read.


----------



## Pochflyboy (Jun 9, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> Words like "gold" and prices like "$495" are very appealing to me. So are footprints of 20 gig.
> 
> Hey , Play 3 is mpphhhhhhhhhhchokechokemmmmmmmphhh. Oops. Can't say :wink:



Play 3 is great so far! and so has the team from EW on the beta. Its def nice to have in my template... 

JP


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this release as well. Congratulations are in order to be sure and I wonder if we all appreciate the Herculean effort it takes to produce these libraries. That being said, I am wondering about two curiosities in the articulations list on the EW site. Maybe Jay can speak to these.

I must confess to not understanding the marriage of two tenor trombones to a bass trombone as two tenors usually sit above another tenor and bass trombone (or above a third {tenor or bass} trombone and tuba. The point being that two unison trombones is very much a thing unto itself as are two Fr Hrns in unison. One wants them unfettered to make the unique statements that that combination alone can make. I'm already having visions of linking a solo bone from this collection with a solo from VSL or CB or something like that.

The other omission is the lack of sfz in the trumpets (while being found in the Trombones and Fr Hrns.) I'm wondering if these will be addressed or what solution EW suggests. I understand that TJ is a brass player himself so no doubt he's acutely aware of these considerations.

In any case there seems to be a multiplicity of very useful, creative and savvy articulations in this new collection (including straight mutes!) so I don't mean to gripe! Just hoping that all basic tools for brass writing will be available one way or the other.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 10, 2011)

Dave Connor @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> I'm looking forward to this release as well. Congratulations are in order to be sure and I wonder if we all appreciate the Herculean effort it takes to produce these libraries. That being said, I am wondering about two curiosities in the articulations list on the EW site. Maybe Jay can speak to these.
> 
> I must confess to not understanding the marriage of two tenor trombones to a bass trombone as two tenors usually sit above another tenor and bass trombone (or above a third {tenor or bass} trombone and tuba. The point being that two unison trombones is very much a thing unto itself as are two Fr Hrns in unison. One wants them unfettered to make the unique statements that that combination alone can make. I'm already having visions of linking a solo bone from this collection with a solo from VSL or CB or something like that.
> 
> ...



Fiar questions, Dave. I will run it by them for a response.


----------



## dannthr (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Jay,

Any idea as to what will and will not be included in the Gold version?


----------



## FireGS (Jun 10, 2011)

Everythings included but the mic positions. Just Mid mics.


----------



## dannthr (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 10, 2011)

What I heard and played was excellent on both FH and trpts. Response was terrific.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 10, 2011)

Craig, did you get to play with crossfading dynamics?


----------



## Ed (Jun 10, 2011)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> What I heard and played was excellent on both FH and trpts. Response was terrific.



Hows the legato? 

I think the price is *really *good for Gold I'm definitely picking it up. Getting it on DVD though.. installation will be fun...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 10, 2011)

Dave Connor @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> I'm looking forward to this release as well. Congratulations are in order to be sure and I wonder if we all appreciate the Herculean effort it takes to produce these libraries. That being said, I am wondering about two curiosities in the articulations list on the EW site. Maybe Jay can speak to these.
> 
> I must confess to not understanding the marriage of two tenor trombones to a bass trombone as two tenors usually sit above another tenor and bass trombone (or above a third {tenor or bass} trombone and tuba. The point being that two unison trombones is very much a thing unto itself as are two Fr Hrns in unison. One wants them unfettered to make the unique statements that that combination alone can make. I'm already having visions of linking a solo bone from this collection with a solo from VSL or CB or something like that.
> 
> ...



OK, from Nick:

We DO have sforzando trumpets. The patches were hidden in the wrong folder. The chart needs to be updated. 2 tenor bones plus one bass bone is a fantastic sound that is a little rounder in the softer dynamics than 3 tenors and it has the extended range. Solo bass bone is not needed becuse you cant play chords that low. It sounds horrible.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jun 10, 2011)

To me it's very interesting to see that the Diamond Edition includes 150 GB of content and the Gold Edition just 20 GB! It's stunning for me to see that the actually core library isn't that big, 130 GB are other Mic Positions and 24 Bit.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 10, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> Solo bass bone is not needed becuse you cant play chords that low. It sounds horrible.




:?: 

Totally disagree. 

I have done this and it sounds GREAT.

The Bass bone has a very wide range.

edit: *This is not a comment on the actual lib btw!*


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jun 10, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> OK, from Nick:
> 
> We DO have sforzando trumpets. The patches were hidden in the wrong folder. The chart needs to be updated. 2 tenor bones plus one bass bone is a fantastic sound that is a little rounder in the softer dynamics than 3 tenors and it has the extended range. Solo bass bone is not needed becuse you cant play chords that low. It sounds horrible.



Is there a chart where we can see the range of the bass bone in these patches? I mean where it starts, where it plays in unison with the tenor bones and where it ends?


----------



## wesbender (Jun 10, 2011)

Ed @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> I think the price is *really *good for Gold I'm definitely picking it up. Getting it on DVD though.. installation will be fun...



You don't know installation fun until you've installed 260 gigs of QL Pianos via DVD.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jun 10, 2011)

wesbender @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> Ed @ Fri Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the price is *really *good for Gold I'm definitely picking it up. Getting it on DVD though.. installation will be fun...
> ...



Ha ha, took me 2 1/2 days. :D


----------



## Ed (Jun 10, 2011)

Tino Danielzik @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> wesbender @ Fri Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Ed @ Fri Jun 10 said:
> ...



hahahaha, how many DVDS were there?


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jun 10, 2011)

Ed @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> Tino Danielzik @ Fri Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > wesbender @ Fri Jun 10 said:
> ...



35!!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 10, 2011)

Ed @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Fri Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > What I heard and played was excellent on both FH and trpts. Response was terrific.
> ...



Mike, Ed

I only played legato patches, I have heard nothing else. X-fading was smooth and both patches had balls yet worked nicely quietly. Legato was nimble and played comfortable even to a non-KB player like myself. No idea how the rest of the library is.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 10, 2011)

Dave Connor @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> I understand that TJ is a brass player himself so no doubt he's acutely aware of these considerations.



TJ is a trumpet player. His brass samples are custom made too. Add that to his talent...


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 10, 2011)

Very talented fellow Guy I agree. As a trumpet player I figure he's played one or two sfz's in his day ; )


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 10, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> OK, from Nick:
> 
> We DO have sforzando trumpets. The patches were hidden in the wrong folder. The chart needs to be updated. 2 tenor bones plus one bass bone is a fantastic sound that is a little rounder in the softer dynamics than 3 tenors and it has the extended range. Solo bass bone is not needed becuse you cant play chords that low. It sounds horrible.



Thanks for this info , Jay .

However , ... I'd love to have a good , solid Solo Bass Trombone .


Best

Gerd


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 10, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> We DO have sforzando trumpets. The patches were hidden in the wrong folder. The chart needs to be updated. 2 tenor bones plus one bass bone is a fantastic sound that is a little rounder in the softer dynamics than 3 tenors and it has the extended range. Solo bass bone is not needed becuse you cant play chords that low. It sounds horrible.



Ok great on the sfz trumpets Jay and makes sense. As I said it was a curiosity, so glad to hear all is well. Also I may have misunderstood the two tenor and bass trombone combination - is this unison at pitch? I was thinking the bass was tethered an octave below the two tenors (as CB has done in some fashion.) If they are all together in unison than that is hardly anxiety making or an absence of meat and potatoes brass combinations. I hope that's the case and very good news if it is.

Thanks Jay


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes TJ, my apologies. I've seen a couple of brass releases now with these octave combinations in low brass and it's downright conditioned me to disappointment. It's a downright fad. Anyway I'm not surprised you guys didn't go that route and glad it's cleared up here for all to see. Looking forward to it's release.

Edit: Octave low brass doublings "in addition to" as you mentioned, as a part of HB is fine of course and could be very useful no doubt.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there solo bass trombone included as an extension to the low range of the solo bone? That's how EWQLSO did it, right? Although that would be tricky to integrate with things like legato.

Having at least the low register of solo bass bone seems like a no brainer, it's a much different sound than tuba and I use it all the time.


----------

